# Quincy Pictures (11 weeks old today)



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy says Happy Independence Day! He loves his Himalayan Chew too 

He also went to see his new vet here last night and got a great bill of health. He's 6.4 pounds and perfect in every way (which we already knew LOL)


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

New favorite place to nap


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute! 

Mine would drag down the stuff off the shelf (especially yummy paper books), not sleeping nicely under it!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL I'm sure he won't be so "good" in time, but when he crashes there it's like the puppy switch has been turned off LOL. This is usually just after a nice, long play time.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Dory, he is gorgeous. I just love his markings. How's he done this past week?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

6 lbs 4 ozs at 11 weeks? I'm thinking he might be a big boy. Cuter than the dickens though!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

He's doing great, Pat! Of course, I never want to leave him alone, but I force myself LOL. Loves to play and has settled right in.

Thanks, Mamacjt! His mom goes around 12-13 pounds and dad is smaller than that. The breeder seems to think he'll be between ten and twelve pounds, so we'll see!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

misstray said:


> Cute!
> 
> Mine would drag down the stuff off the shelf (especially yummy paper books), not sleeping nicely under it!


Right after you posted that I figured I wouldn't push my luck and moved the fun paper stuff LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweetheart! Love that bandana...


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

There's nothing cuter/sweeter than a worn out Hav puppy sleeping nicely!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy 4th of July! Maddie is in love she is going for the younger boys these days


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

My full grown guesstimate weight would be close to 16#. Time will tell! Puppies don't always take after their parents. Often, grandparents and even further back relatives pop into the picture. My dog was 3#5oz at 11 1/2 weeks and he is now 14 months old and 9 lbs.......yet his brother was 6# at 11 1/2 weeks and now weighs 18 lbs. Mama was 11 lbs and Daddy 7 lbs. Like I said, you just never know for sure!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Drag*



misstray said:


> Cute!
> 
> Mine would drag down the stuff off the shelf (especially yummy paper books), not sleeping nicely under it!


Ted is the same. He is into everything even if its nailed down!ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Great pics. He is such a cutey! Ted is not even half the size weighing in at 3 lbs! His Mama was 9 lbs and Dad maybe 12lbs. From the looks of him, he isnt going to be too big! Quincy is a very lucky puppy. I think Mama loves him very much!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorable!! Congratulations!!! How is potty training going!??


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Adorable!! Congratulations!!! How is potty training going!??


Thanks  Potty training is going well except when I bring him in too soon. This morning he had a little accident because I wasn't paying attention to the signs; however, I give him credit, he went on the pee pad and it was just a little poop. He had peed outside earlier, but I hadn't gone myself yet and *I* was crossing my legs, so I might have rushed him a little too much :doh:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

lise said:


> Great pics. He is such a cutey! Ted is not even half the size weighing in at 3 lbs! His Mama was 9 lbs and Dad maybe 12lbs. From the looks of him, he isnt going to be too big! Quincy is a very lucky puppy. I think Mama loves him very much!


Wow, I didn't realize that Ted was so small. Yeah, we love him and I don't care how big or small he is :biggrin1:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

mamacjt said:


> My full grown guesstimate weight would be close to 16#. Time will tell! Puppies don't always take after their parents. Often, grandparents and even further back relatives pop into the picture. My dog was 3#5oz at 11 1/2 weeks and he is now 14 months old and 9 lbs.......yet his brother was 6# at 11 1/2 weeks and now weighs 18 lbs. Mama was 11 lbs and Daddy 7 lbs. Like I said, you just never know for sure!


I can't wait to see how big he gets eace:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG - that last picture is so adorable!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He is stunning!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I love his make-shift crate under the books (I see The Havanese books!)
Quincy has great eyebrows too


----------

